# Activating Older Sirius Radios



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I recently purchased off Ebay a used SIRPNP2 Audiovox to replace the exact same model. The seller claimed it worked fine. When I put it in the car dock and hook it all up the same way as the other one, it came one and I could see all the channels and the current song or program. No audio. Not even on channel 184. I heard that channel 184 only works as a preview with NEW radios. I called Sirius and tried to activate it. They said they sent the signal and I should see 'Updating Streams'. Never saw that, then the Rep made the comment how old that radio is. Then they tried to sell me a NEW radio.

It's true that the radio may be dead (I don't know for sure), but it sure seems strange.


----------



## donbean (Mar 13, 2010)

i have one that did basically the same a few months ago... it is kinda beat up so calling it old was fair... at least in my case..


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks

I wish there was a sure fire way to tell if the radio was in fact dead. If it is, then I'd drop it and move on. The screen display looks fine and the 3 bars indicates that it's receiving the signal.

My original went bad when it began to use some of the copper contacts across the dock. Then then coxial plug in the back of the radio and dock broke. :nono2:


----------

